# Sticky  If anyone has problems with another member...



## ErikH

PM a moderator ASAP about it, or click the 'Report' button located in every post. Your PM or report will be kept 100% confidential, and the moderators will take whatever action is deemed necessary. Whether it be a warning, temporary ban, or a permanent ban.

There should be no fighting or arguing here. If you want to start drama, take it elsewhere. Of course I'm not going to stop you from voicing your opinion if it differs from someone else, but don't be rude about it in any way, and certainly don't belittle or berate someone else for their opinion (of course if it is someone being overly ignorant, blatantly supporting dog fighting or something else, we're not going to stop you in any way from jumping their ass about it!)

If someone else is being an ass to you, don't get cocky with them, just report them to a moderator and be done with it.

If anyone has any questions about anything, feel free to post them in this thread or PM/email me or another mod directly. I can always be reached at [email protected]

--Erik


----------



## MSK

HERES another or should make one kinda like it to be a sticky many don't know how to use basic things and this explains


----------



## Raiderblue

This is actually really helpful. I never knew there was a report button on every post. I like everyone on this site, but I could have certainly used that button a couple of weeks ago, but somebody already took that person out of contention lol.


----------



## hashbrown

I thought this was the interwebz? If you get butt hurt in GP you might as well shut your computer off...... You cant hang here, you can't hang anywhere on the webz. Grow some skin and don't be a Nancy!


----------



## ~StangChick~

I agree to an extent Hash BUT no one should feel uncomfortable here because of another member.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Rebecca is correct. No one should feel uncomfortable here, or bullied, or anything of the sort. We are a community of people who happen to have dogs in common, and we should be able to discuss our dogs, without worrying about someone trailing us and bothering us over petty, non-dog related nonsense.


----------

